# Wasserhyazinthen



## Fischnanny (11. Apr. 2011)

Hallo,
hab mir heute schon Wasserhyazinthen gekauft. Leider soll es in den nächsten Tagen wieder kälter werden, auch mal 0 Grad, heute hatten wir +5 Grad, Ab welchen Temperaturen würdet ihr die Pflanzen nach drinn holen?
LG Andrea


----------



## buddler (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen*

hallo!
vor mai würd ich sie erst gar nicht nach draußen in den teich geben.
die pflanzen faulen,wenn sie mal kälte ausgesetzt waren.auch wenn man es ihnen nicht sofort ansieht.
auch wenns schwer fällt.....lieber noch etwas warten.
gruß jörg


----------



## Fischnanny (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen*

Hab meine Wasserhyazinthen jetzt reingeholt, sie stehen auf dem Fensterbrett. Hoffentlich gedeihen sie da,bevor ich sie wieder nach draussen setze.


----------



## Springmaus (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen*

_Hallo,

war gestern auch los oh man mir juckt es in den Finger ein paar Wasserhyazinthen zu
kaufen aber  nein besser noch ein paar Tage warten

_


----------



## danyvet (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen*

ich hab sie schon seit Donnerstag im Teich. Allerdings schauen sie etwas ramponiert aus vom Sturm, der Freitag und Samstag war :evil
Die nächsten Tage solls nur ca. 10°C unter tags bekommen.... hoffentlich schaffen sie es.


----------



## pyro (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen*

Vor den Eisheiligen Anfang Mai ist das etwas gefährlich... auch im Garten wird erst danach Gemüse ohne Abdeckung angebaut.


----------



## danyvet (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen*

in Wien geht das, meine Tomaten pflanz ich immer schon Mitte April


----------



## Springmaus (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen*



Hallo,

war heute los und hab ne menge Teichpflanzen gekauft  !!!

:beten Ich konnte es nicht lassen und hab 3 Wasserhyazinthen gekauft je 1,25 Euronen

stehen jetzt im Eimer mit Teichwasser Tags über lass ich sie in der Sonne stehen und 

abends stell ich sie im Abstellraum .

Hoffentlich ist das gut so.


----------



## danyvet (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen*

Boah!!! Bei uns kosten die 3,79 € !!!! :shock


----------



## heiko-rech (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen*

Hallo,

mit Wasserhyazinten hatte ich bisher nie glück, sie sind doch sehr empfindlich gegen Kälte und Faulen dann schnell. Mit Muschelblumen hatte ich immer mehr Glück und habe sie auch schon im Haus gehalten.

Wenn sie länger im Haus gehalten werden, würde ich ins Wasser ein wenig Aquariendünger (Flüssigdünger) geben. Das hat bei meinen Muschelblumen sehr gut funktioniert. Entweder Wochendünger in ausreichender Menge, oder auch Tagesdünger.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Mohri (14. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen*

Hallo,

habt ihr Wasserhyazinten schon mal überwintert bekommen? Wenn ja, wie? Ich habe so einige aus dem Teich gefischt und eigentlich sind sie zu schade zum wegschmeißen.

LG
Mohri


----------



## Doc (14. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen*

Habe mal gelesen, dass es selbst im Haus nicht klappen soll. Eigentlich müsste das doch irgendwie funktionieren? Terrarium oder so? Also viel Licht, Teichwasser? und nicht zu kalt!? ...


----------



## Nymphaion (14. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen*

Zum Überwintern im Haus braucht ihr:

viel Licht (mindestens 10.000 Lux), pro Tag zwölf Stunden
Wärme
hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit
so flaches Wasser, dass die Wurzeln der Wasserhyazinthe den schlammigen Boden erreichen können
Glück


----------



## MarkusP (18. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen*

Ich überwintere meine Eichhornia crassipes im Wohnzimmer unter einer NDL-Leuchte (bis 60.000 Lumen) und 11,5 Stunden Beleuchtungsdauer mit Hornspänen und Flüssigdünger, das klappt hervorragend (nur Spinnmilben machen mir disen Winter leider stark zu schaffen, ich wische die Blätter alle paar Tage feucht ab).

Im Sommer blühen sie dann immer sehr zuverlässig bei mir.


----------



## Joerg (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen*

Blühen die dann im Teich oder im Wohnzimmer?


----------



## MarkusP (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen*

Die blühen nach der Überwinterung ab Mai im Gewächshausteich bis zum Herbst. Bei den Wasserhyazinthen kommt es aber auch auf die Herkunft an. Die üblichen aus den Garten- und Baumärkten blühen bei uns eher schlecht. Ich bezitze eine blühwilligere Herkunft aus Kuba, die sicher jeden Sommer Blüten bringt.


----------



## StefanBO (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen*

Hallo,


MarkusP schrieb:


> unter einer NDL-Leuchte (bis 60.000 Lumen) und 11,5 Stunden Beleuchtungsdauer


Wieviel Watt verbraucht die Leuchte denn, und für wieviel cm² reicht das? Die wird aber nicht nur wegen der Wasserpflanzen betrieben, oder :shock


----------



## Joerg (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen*

OK, in einem Gewächshausteich ist das sicher machbar. 

Ich entsorge im Spätsommer einige Schubkarren an Wasserhyazinthen und __ Wassersalat. Richtig geblüht haben die im Teich noch nie aber ich denke sie sind ganz gut für das Gleichgewicht.


----------



## MarkusP (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen*

Die hat 400 Watt und dient von Mitte/Ende Oktober bis Mitte März zur berwinterung folgender Wasserpflanzen:

Neptuniaarten
Ludwigia sedoides
Ludwigia helminthorrhiza
Eichhornia crassipes
Eichhornia azurea (emers)
Salvinia oblongifolia
Salvinia cucullata
Pistia stratiotes (in einer Form mit stark verdickten Blättern)
Hydrocleys martii (der hier ohne Pause blüht)
Nymphoidesarten

in ca. 2 m Entfernung:
Hydrocleys martii (blüht hier nicht)
Typhonodorum lindleyanum
Dracontioides desciscens
Lagenandra nairii
Lagenandra meeboldii (in einer roten und grünen Form)
Homalomena expedita

Ab Mitte März kommen diese Pflanzen dann wieder ins Gewächshaus


----------

